# South Carolina (Low Country)



## FilipinoUSMarine (Sep 9, 2011)

Any Cruze owners live in the low country area? If so, i'd love to get a meet going around the beaufort, bluffton, HHI area!


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

If I still lived in Columbia, SC, I'd so try to meet up! There was a time when I traveled to Bluffton about every weekend (it worked out quite nicely, BTW!), so I got to know the area pretty well. 

I'll drop you a PM if I'm ever heading down that way, and have time to stop and chat!


----------



## FilipinoUSMarine (Sep 9, 2011)

I was down in Columbia about a month and a half ago, went down to Fort Jackson, checked out a few asian food stores and dropped by the Columbia Place Mall and the Columbiana Centre Mall which was pretty nice. I used to live in Bluffton myself but i couldnt take the 45 minute drive to work anymore. Real nice town though and its really developing! But yeah, definitely drop a PM if you are in the area!


----------

